# Help with a new sig!



## scubersteve (Apr 13, 2008)

Scrapping ViVi, but not the black mage!
Of the four, which is best?

****REFER TO POST #7****


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd have to say D


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 13, 2008)

I think A's the best, make this tread into a poll


----------



## crkdshad (Apr 13, 2008)

b or d, but I think the background is a bit too bright on all of them :|


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 13, 2008)

The background sucks in all of them, make another.


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 13, 2008)

i couldnt pick one

I do like how the render in A is most blended with the background, but like shad and salamantis said, the background is just too raw and bright. For me, it ruins all of them.

If you like it though, you should try and make the render brighter.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 13, 2008)

Took advice, redid backgrounds, BUMPED.

EDIT: TOOK MOAR ADVICE!


----------



## The Teej (Apr 13, 2008)

D is a fantastic sig. I'd personally reccomend that.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 13, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Took advice, redid backgrounds, BUMPED.
> 
> EDIT: TOOK MOAR ADVICE!



Man, much better. I go with D.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 13, 2008)

I like C.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

Wish I was arty


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 13, 2008)

i'd say c


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 13, 2008)

perhaps if i learned how cockroachman does it, i could cycle through C & D...


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 13, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> perhaps if i learned how cockroachman does it, i could cycle through C & D...


point me in the direction please i may be able to help


----------



## drock360 (Apr 13, 2008)

I like C the most


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 13, 2008)

Shelleeson said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He uses flash for the sig, and uploads the pics onto his website's server.


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 14, 2008)

well why not use a script (not sure whether gbatemp allows them) and rotate your sigs so every new page you go to a different sig shows up


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 15, 2008)

woah shelleeson... i thought you were dead! lol

(im a member at halfempty, although i havent been there in ages... it sucks hard these days)


@ scuber.. sigs look loads better!! Nice job. 

I'd be interested to find out if you could put a 'script' sig on here too. I asume thats what cockroach is doing atm right!?


----------

